# Keine Aufnahme möglich



## juergen37 (30. Dezember 2004)

also ich hab folgendes problem! 
musste mir gestern ein neues mainboard zulegen, weil das alte kaputt gegangen war! 

klappte auch alles prima! 

bis auf eine Sache: 

erstens ich kann zwar soundmässig was hören und des auch gut, bloß ich kann nix aufnehmen sprich mikrofon also bzw. für skype! der pc meint was davon das ich beides nicht gleichzeitig könnte und so! 

habt ihr ne ahnung, wo das problem liegen könnte?
danke


----------



## chmee (31. Dezember 2004)

Was ein Board haste denn jetzt ?

Gleichzeitig-Problem hört sich nach Vollduplex-Modus an.
Schau mal in den Soundkarten-Einstellungen zB im Hardware Manager ob Du den
Vollduplex-Modus anschalten kannst.

Viel Glück und Frohes Neues.

chmee


----------



## juergen37 (31. Dezember 2004)

Mein Board: Biostar Mainboard M7NCG 400

Ich bin jetzt in den Gerätemanager gegangen, habe aber nichts von einem Vollduplexmodus gesehn. Was ist das überhaupt und wie kann ich diesen finden?

Danke und ebenso ein Frohes Neues.


----------



## chmee (1. Januar 2005)

Hab gerade nachgeschaut. NForce2 µATX-Board mit OnBoard-Sound Realtek ALC650 Chip

Du hast zwei Treiber-Möglichkeiten. Entweder den NVidia Soundstorm-Treiber
(Irgendwie so heisst der) oder den originalen ALC650-Treiber, jeweils in der aktuellen
Version.

Früher konnten Soundkarten entweder abspielen oder aufnehmen, das war der Halbduplex-Modus.
Dann kamen die Soundblaster und kompatiblen Karten, die waren Vollduplex-fähig,sprich
Wiedergabe und Aufnahme gleichzeitig.

Eigentlich ist das ein sehr altes Problem, längst behoben.

Schau auch bei den Einstellungen/Systemsteuerung/Sound nach, ob dort alles richtig eingestellt ist.


mfg chmee


----------

